# New addition to the farm



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We had a very interesting day. We were coming home from shopping and while driving through the National forest we came across 2 beautiful chocolate labs on the middle of nowhere. We stopped and for them off to safety. They had collars with names and numbers. We called the owner. They lived about 4 miles down the road. Turn out they are the owners of the Haverhill chocolate lab breed. It was started 60 years ago and is one of the most desired breeds for champion bird dogs. They were so thankful we kept their dog safe they gave us a 9 week old female pup. Complete with papers, pedigree, blood line and registraion. Her grandfather was the first chocolate lab to win the National bird dog competition in history and several championships since. These dogs cost a good bit so I was stoked. And they want to breed her to pass on another males bloodline and we can keep the money. She has to have a full name ending in havermill and it has to be registered to track the bloodline. So it's just another great pet and income source for the farm. So happy.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow how awesome! Remember, what goes around comes around! Congrats!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Beautiful pup.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

wow that is great!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Instant Karma! Hope it works out well for you. 
Dog breeding partnerships can be trying but lucrative, get it all down in writing.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

aart said:


> Dog breeding partnerships can be trying but lucrative, get it all down in writing.


Absolutely. More than one good friendship has been ruined because of different interpretations of breeding contracts.

Although, if you do it well, it is unlikely to be a huge money maker. At a minimum, health clearances should be done to be sure that the dog is worth breeding. People are generally unwilling to pay much for dogs with no titles, and no health clearances; usually, the more you put into a litter, the more you get out.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

To increase the value of her future pups, get her championed in hunting.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

That's the plan. Gonna busy some geese down here on the pond and get her started


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Now that is true gratitude! You are so fortunate. Now, as others have stated, get something in writing if you're going to partnership in a breeding program down the road.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope she turns out to be a wonderful addition to the family!


----------

